# la facilità del tradimento.



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

Me ne capitano troppe e a costo di risultare arrogante e presuntuoso lo scrivo, chissenefrega, a chi devo dar conto se non a me stesso.

Mi trovo al bar ( ciao stermy) e mentre scherzo coi soliti noti dico ad un conoscente che ha a fianco una bella ragazza che sorseggia il caffè "fammi vedere la lingua". Forse perchè avevo messo gli occhiali, anzi sicuro, questa credendo dicessi a lei si gira totalmente verso di me e mi fa vedere la lingua ed il piercing che ha giusto giusto nella lingua. Capisco il fraintendimento ma facendo finta di nulla le dico, bello, bellissimo, mi piacciono i piercing nella lingua.

Vado alla cassa e pago per alcuni conoscenti e anche per la bella ragazza. Esco fuori per fumarmi la sigaretta e la vedo avvicinare, fermarsi e dirmi con un sorriso che..... grazie io sono laura e bla bla bla...


----------

